# Screen Saver v1.1 (2008)



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

*Reptilia/Amphibia Screen Saver v1.1 (2008)*

Hi all, well the time has come. I have been deliberating for a while now and sourcing the right information in regards to doing it, and have now decided the plunge is to be taken.

I am in the process of compiling a screen saver that covers all aspects of herpetology. I am after approximately 50-75 images of various herpetology related items. I am planning to put out a new version of the screen saver every 6-12 months (wholly dependant on interest). The screen saver will be made by me and me alone and as such I have decided that I will not be asking anything for it. That’s right folks, FREE!!! So get those images in.

The range of images I am hoping to encompass in the screen saver is the following:

Amphibia (frogs, turtles, etc – no fish)
Reptilia (snakes, lizards, etc – Australian only)

The images need to be larger than 1024 x 768 (mb and resolution size does not matter). Larger sizes than this are great, as I can resize the image without distortion. If it is smaller, I will not accept it (I will let you know via PM if the image is too small so you can email me the correct size).

In relation to the images, the following aspects need to be appreciated:

The animal must be shown in its natural environment (_ie: no enclosure showing_). 
The image must be in focus with correct depth of field (_all images must have the eyes in focus if a close up of the head is in the image_).
The animal must be accompanied by its correct Taxonomy (_ie: Scientific name and common name_).
The image(s)* must be your image(s)*.
All images submitted to this thread must be accompanied by either the name you want displayed or a pseudonym. This name or pseudonym will be displayed on the picture within the screen saver (what a great way to advertise your photographs).
Businesses are more than welcome to submit images; however, the business name will not be advertised, only the name of the photographer. This is a free Screen Saver (no-one, not even me, will be making a penny from it).
Images will be selected by me and two colleagues. I apologise now if your image does not appear in the first version of the screen saver; however, will endeavour to have it in the next version.
Images can either be close-up (non-macro), close-up (macro), portrait or landscape. 
All images must contain herps. I do not want pictures of enclosures or herp products. I especially do not want pictures of humans – yuck.

All in all guys, to put it simply, if you want your snake, turtle, frog or lizard to appear in version 1.1 of the screen saver, then please place your image here. 

Once again thank you for reading and best wishes.

FNQ_Snake


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good, can we post pictures of more than one snake, lizard ect.?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, as long as they meets the requirements listed in my first post (I should have mentioned that originally).


----------



## scorps (Jul 7, 2008)

some one originally attempted this i think before you joined his site, i don't no what ended up happening though lol.


----------



## pete12 (Jul 7, 2008)

sounds good cant wait.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 7, 2008)

Photographer: Ned Fischer
Picture 1: Antaresia Childreni
Picture 2: Morelia Spilota Cheynei


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

scorps said:


> some one originally attempted this i think before you joined his site, i don't no what ended up happening though lol.



Yes, I heard. Fear not this one will be coming out. Every thing is all done, I just need the images now a few hours one weekend to collate it all.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds Great FNQ_Snake.....

For *Free* its gotta be a Great thing.....


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 7, 2008)

Copyright is a major issue with these sort of things, you need to state whether or not the photographer keeps their rights. 
You'll get more response


----------



## Riley (Jul 7, 2008)

cant wait for it - sounds great. heres my contribution 
1st pic- central bearded dragon - _(pogona vitticeps)_
2nd pic- broad-tailed gecko - _(phyllurus platurus)_
3rd pc- central netted dragon - _(ctenophorus nuchalis)
_
















Riley


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> Copyright is a major issue with these sort of things, you need to state whether or not the photographer keeps their rights.
> You'll get more response




No worries. I personally thought that it was a gimme, given that I mentioned this was a *free* screen saver. Sorry for the confusion.

Good point though and *YES *the photographer retains all rights for the photographs. I claim no ownership of rights. That is why I would like the photographers name to go on the photograph so people can contact them if they need to.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

Riley, those images are exactly what I am after. They are great. Thankyou very much.


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry but id rather turn the computer off and save the planet. = / and snakes and my kids for when i get older.


----------



## Riley (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks FNQ_Snake!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 7, 2008)

Riley said:


> cant wait for it - sounds great. heres my contribution
> 1st pic- central bearded dragon - _(pogona vitticeps)_
> 2nd pic- broad-tailed gecko - _(phyllurus platurus)_
> 3rd pc- central netted dragon - _(ctenophorus nuchalis)_
> ...




Wow, I have no chance against your photo's. But I guess you have a way better camera.


----------



## Riley (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks trouser_snake6!


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

hey kris here is some.


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Lizards.
 
my pic not my frile.


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Riley it would of been better if you put ur name in the corner rather then right in the middles or over atad.


----------



## oddball (Jul 7, 2008)

oooh I've got a good excuse to get my beautiful boy exploring some pot-plants now.  It's a brilliant idea! I'd use it!


----------



## Kitah (Jul 7, 2008)

These are all compressed versions of my pictures.. I do have high res versions that are 3072 x 2304 pixels, whether portrait or landscape. I would also add my name if you wanted to use any. Let me know if you want any of these  

Photographer: Laura Coughran

1. Green Tree python, _Morelia viridis
_





2. Green Tree python, _Morelia viridis
_




3. From memory, Sand Monitor, _Varanus gouldii gouldii
_




4. Spotted Python, _Antaresia maculosa
_




5. Spotted Python, _Antaresia maculosa
_


----------



## Kitah (Jul 7, 2008)

As above...

Photographer: Laura Coughran
Species:

1. Spotted Python, _Antaresia maculosa
_




2. Green Tree Frog, _Litoria caerulea
_



3.Green Tree Frog, _Litoria caerulea
_



4. Green Tree Frog, _Litoria caerulea
_



5. Jacky Dragon, _Amphibolurus muricatus
_


----------



## Riley (Jul 7, 2008)

Marzzy said:


> Riley it would of been better if you put ur name in the corner rather then right in the middles or over atad.


but if you put it in the corner people can crop it out  yes, im parranoid. but yeah maybe i should put it to the side a little. ill make the text transparent.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 7, 2008)

As above (this is the final lot of pics)

Photographer: Laura Coughran
Species:

1. Eastern Water Dragon, _Physignathus lesueurii_





2. Frillnecked lizard, Chlamydosaurus kingii





3. Spotted Python, _Antaresia maculosa
_




Just as a note guys, if I got any names wrong.. please let me know!


----------



## oddball (Jul 7, 2008)

Riley, if you have photoshop I can show you how to put on an indented, transparent watermark which you can put over the image without it being so black and blocky. You can put it over the focus point without detracting from the photo. I use the technique for all the art I publish online, because I have a huge problem with thieves and rip-off-ers.
If you don't have photoshop, I can put them on for you if you'd like. It takes about 20 seconds so it's no hassle.


----------



## Riley (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks oddball. i use paintshop pro for it(i know, not half as good as photo shop - but oh well ) and it has the tool to do it. (i think). but if not ill ask you! thanks for the offer

Riley


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for those pics xshadowx. They are great. The pics are coming along great guys. Thanks for your time. If you know of anyone who might be interested, please let them know.


----------



## oddball (Jul 8, 2008)

Riley
I've never used paintshop pro, so I can't be any useful there. sorry!
But if anyone else is worried about rip-offs and theives with this project, I'm happy to help watermark your stuff.


----------



## froglet (Jul 8, 2008)

All pics taken my me

Blackheaded python
Bredli


----------



## froglet (Jul 8, 2008)

Just a couple more:

Bredli
Smooth Knob tail gecko
Thick Tail Gecko

(bigger pics available if you want to use any of these)

Cheers Megan


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 8, 2008)

wow these are the best pics ever


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 8, 2008)

Guys, these photographs are excellent. Thanks for your submissions Froglet. Keep them coming everyone. I will be keeping the photograph submission open until the 25th of July 2008. Then I will be contacting the respective people regarding which photographs I am after and then on the 1st of August 2008 the official release will occur. 

Once again thanks everybody.


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 8, 2008)

More pics.


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a couple

Chlamydosaurus kingii






Varanus giganteus Arrernte


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 8, 2008)

Great pics guys. Don't forget the scientific name and common name (saves me some work - lol)

Cheers


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 8, 2008)

First lot are

pic 1.boiga irregularis night tiger (Katherine Form) 
pic 2. boiga irregularis night tiger (Katherine Form)
pic 3. Bhp Aspidites melanocephalus ( Qld form)
pic 4. Darwin carpet python Morelia spilota variegata

Lizards 
pic 1. Frilled Necked Lizard Chlamydosauras kingii
pic 2. Spencer Monitor Varanus spenceri

Second lot of snakes are.

pic 1.Coastal Carpet Python Morelia spilota
pic 2. Coastal Carpet Python Morelia spilota
pic 3. boiga irregularis Brown Tree Snake
pic 4. spoted python Antaresia maculosa (platinum form)


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 8, 2008)

Pic one: Morelia Spilota cheynei/Jungle carpet python.




Pic two: Morelia Spilota Mcdowelli/ Coastal carpet python.




Pic three: Morelia Spilota Mcdowelli/ Coastal carpet python.




Pic four: Morelia Spilota Spilota/ Morelia Spilotoa Mcdowelli/ Diamond Coastal intergrade.




By Doctor Octopus. Lol.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone for tennis? Mate they are great pics well done. A very healthy looking couple of specimens too.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 8, 2008)

In about a weeks time I am going to start PMing members after viewing their galleries. Just remember if you want to be a part of this you have to have your images submitted by the 25th of July.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 9, 2008)

Bump. Come on guys, surely there are more of you out there who are budding photographers?


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks mate, how many pics are we allowed? Cause ive got about 8 more to put on here like that.
So i might aswell put them on then. 

Pic one, two, three and four: Morelia Spilota Mcdowelli/ Coastal carpet python.

















Pic five, six, seven and eight: Morelia Spilota Spilota/ Morelia Spilotoa Mcdowelli/ Diamond Coastal intergrade.

















Cheers.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 9, 2008)

As many pics as you want to put on really. I don't have a cut off. But if only 10 people submit pictures then of course I will use more than one from each.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 9, 2008)

Bump, come on guys. The more participants, the better the screen saver will become.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## fine_jungles (Jul 11, 2008)

*thread*

jungle carpet python -Morelia spilota cheynei


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice pic there FJ.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd be interested in posting for it but I don't use screen savers other than my own photos anyway, but I am happy to share with all of you  *see, that's just how nice I really am*

Think about we... not about me....


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha. Very nice indeed. LOL.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 11, 2008)

Guys, I have sent out a few PM's for members with gallery pics. Also, I need some more turtle/tortoise pics if any out there has some nice shots.

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 11, 2008)

Whoo hoo. We now have 21 selected photographs for the screensaver everyone. So far so good. Still need more pics of turtles, elapids, monitors and gecko's. Even still, keep putting photos up guys.

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## Kitah (Jul 11, 2008)

How could I forget? photos of my own boy.. kreffts river turtle.. will post again shortly with some pics!

Photographer: Laura Coughran
Species: Kreffts river turtle, _Emydura krefftii
_


----------



## reptile32 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Kitah (Jul 11, 2008)

two more pics.. 

Photographer: Laura Coughran
Species;
1. Robust Velvet Gecko, _Oedura robusta
_



2. Murray shortnecked turtle, _Emydura maquarii
_


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice indeed mate. You have taken some incredible photographs. Well done.


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey FNQ, Have any of my photos made it?
Cheers.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 11, 2008)

reptile32 said:


> View attachment 57448
> 
> 
> View attachment 57449




Hi reptile32, what are the names of your photographed specimens? I know the first in is a Tiger Snake but what type. Also, what is your name for the screensaver (PM if you like).

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 11, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> Hey FNQ, Have any of my photos made it?
> Cheers.




They certainly have mate. I think two of them, but I'll have to check.


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet. thanks tonnes.


----------



## bump73 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Kris just emailed some turtle pics too you, tried to post them but computer won't let me for some reason:x Also sent the details of the frog pic you asked about, feel free to use whatever you want

Ben


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey FNQ_snake have my photos made it Lol


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 12, 2008)

Some more
First three are Darwin carpet pythons Morelia spilota variegata two adult and a young one

Second two are Bhp Aspidites melanocephalus ( Qld form)


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice one Snake Addict. Sorry guys if you have been sending them to my e-mail address. You maxed it out overnight. Phew, and what pics. Great stuff guys. Thankyou. Keep them coming. We are halfway with the required amount of pics. It is looking really good so far.


----------



## reptile32 (Jul 12, 2008)

did you get my pm ,fnq snake, cheers mate


----------



## dixilizards (Jul 12, 2008)

*More photos*

Here are some you may like to use.
A bunch of lizards.




































Hope you like.
Other copies avaliable if you don't want the writting just pm me.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 12, 2008)

They are great pics mate. Thanks for that. PM Sent.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 13, 2008)

Bumping on a Sunday morning. Now wouldn't that be a nice name for a song. LOL


----------



## denno (Jul 13, 2008)

wish i had a camera to take photos that good 
good on ya FNQ Snake good idea cant wait till is all done


----------



## reptile32 (Jul 13, 2008)

heres acouple more i dont no if you wanted a croc, and the other one is a tiapan


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 13, 2008)

Hell yeah, all herps are welcome to the Screen Saver. Thanks Rep32. Nice pics. You have submitted the only two elapids.  C'mon peoples surely there must be more great photos of our favourite herps that you have taken. We are 17 away from par so we are getting there. As I said earlier I am aiming for between 50-75 so we are getting there guys.

Thanks to all so far. Great effort and I hope to see more images soon. Don't forget I need scientific name, common name and your name you want used on the screen saver. If you don't want to put those details here, PM me.

Cheers

FNQ_Snake


----------



## reptile32 (Jul 13, 2008)

heres a couple more pics


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 13, 2008)

awww i dont have a camera but i have the cutest frogs


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 14, 2008)

And here comes the daily bump.


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Jul 14, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture1016.jpg


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Jul 14, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture1116.jpg


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Jul 14, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture1123.jpg


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Jul 14, 2008)

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture1196.jpg


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for those pics Gary. Nice job. Can I ask what the snake is in the second pic? I can't quite make it out? Is it Australian?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump, bumpity bump. I am after only 18 more pics guys, has anyone got any Death Adder or similar elapid pics? I hope so, they will round off what can only be described as a many and varied species screensaver.

Thanks to all those involved.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump. Hi everyone, can anyone please send me some elapid pics? I have only got two but any will do guys. Thanks heaps.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

gee.. not even 4 % of members have had input!

bump for mr.FNQ eh!!!!!!

im not computer savy...but you lot are!!!


----------



## Earthling (Jul 17, 2008)

Heres a few more...


----------



## Earthling (Jul 17, 2008)

one more....


----------



## froglet (Jul 17, 2008)

1: black headed python
2: boyds forest dragon
3: colletts (?)
4 & 5: common death adder


----------



## froglet (Jul 17, 2008)

1: desert frog (?)
2&3: fresh water croc 
4:frill necked lizards
5: inland taipans


----------



## Earthling (Jul 17, 2008)

More....


----------



## froglet (Jul 17, 2008)

1: jungle carpet
2: lace monitor
3erentie
4: rainforest dragon (?)
5: saltwater croc


----------



## Earthling (Jul 17, 2008)

And one more....


----------



## froglet (Jul 17, 2008)

1: scrub python
2: tiger snake
3: turtles


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 17, 2008)

out of curiosity...does any one have big red frilly pics?


----------



## Kitah (Jul 17, 2008)

dragon lady.. i have pics of two different frillies, one seemed to be very yellow, but not red. second (yellow) frilly was pretty big, but i dunno how big they get to be, so dont know if it was large for the species.. or not. lol

hey FNQ.. just had a thought. if your after any other pics.. elapids, turtles, spotted pythons, frogs, is quite a selection on my deviant art account. folder full of them. http://xshadowxv.deviantart.com/gallery/#Reptiles-and-Amphibians

just let me know if theres any on there that u think you could use


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 18, 2008)

Froglet, they are great pics mate, thankyou very much. Please PM me your full name for use in the screensaver (if not the name you would like used).

xshadowx will do mate, as soon as I get home this evening I will check them out.

Once again, thanks for all the contributions guys. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sezza (Jul 18, 2008)

heres a few for you...

1st ones my female Diamond Python - a year old

2nd ones my baby boy Jungle Python - 8 months old

3rd ones some baby beardies at a pet shop


----------



## mrillusion (Jul 18, 2008)

*pics of my snake monty*

heres some of my one and only snake Monty who is 8 month old coastal
hope u love them


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pics guys. Thankyou all for your great efforts. It seems I have some work to do this coming week end. LOL.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 19, 2008)

my turn to bump

the pics are great...& i cant submit any!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys, we only need 11 more pics to finish the screen saver. Please either post them here or send me info via PM for my email address.


----------



## reptile32 (Jul 19, 2008)

2 for the price of 1, water dragon and a bluey


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is a few pictures.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for that Mrs I, they are great.

OK guys, I have a wish list that I would love to include in the first release of the screen saver. They are as follows, please have a look and if you have any pics or know someone who might have, or are interested (with the goodness of your hearts) to post some up here please do. Here is the list:

Red Bellied Black Snake
Coastal or Inland Taipan
Death Adder
Mulga Snake
Rough Scale Python
Colletts Snake
Keelback
Sea Snake
Any Dragons
Other interesting gex.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## reptile32 (Jul 19, 2008)

heres one of both tiapans


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for those pics Rep32, they are great.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 19, 2008)

doubt u want any more from me.. but have a few of the animals u named...

Red belly black, Pseudechis porphyriacus










Collets, Pseudechis colletti






coastal taipan, Oxyuranus scutellatus


----------



## denno (Jul 19, 2008)

heres some


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, they are great. Keep them coming.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 20, 2008)

how many images do you have so far? how mnay you plannin on collecting?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi mate, I have nearly 50 images that have made it to the screen saver thus far. I am hoping for at least 55 images before I can start the compiling process.


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 20, 2008)

heres one


----------



## jasontini (Jul 22, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics from me!
1) Tiger Snake - Notechis Scutatus
2) Coastal Carpet Python - Morelia s. Mcdowelli
3) Bearded Dragon - Pogona Vitticeps
4) Coastal Carpet Python - Morelia s. Mcdowelli


----------



## nutta (Jul 22, 2008)

M.s metcalfei, Murray Darling
Fat-Jon
(r.i.p lilly)


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 22, 2008)

BUMP....does anyone have snakes swimming?...just interested


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 22, 2008)

Woma, Aspidites ramsayi











Northern Death Adder, Acanthophis praelongus































Djarra Death Adder, Acanthophis antarcticus
























































Barkly Death Adder, Acanthophis antarcticus






Water Python, Liasis fuscus





















Pink-tongued Skink, Cyclodomorphus/Tiliqua (or your genus of choice) gerrardii











Clone Gecko, Undescribed Heteronotia species.
















Perentie, Varanus giganeus






Thick-tailed Gecko, Nephrurus milii






Water Python, Liasis fuscus
















Eastern Brown Snake, Pseudonaja textilis
















(yes, I have unwatermarked versions, sorry, they're just not handy this minute)

Joy Lizard, Nephrurus levis














































Water Python, Liasis fuscus






I don't have my archives too handy, and realistically am unlikely to have time to go through them in a hurry, so for now it's just what I had handy on the online galleries which happened not to have backgrounds which looked too unnatural (I'm not really into pseudo-natural pictures, I generally prefer to photograph a captive animal on an unnatural background). All of these pictures have much larger versions in my archives. As you say, it's a free thing, so you get what you pay for I suppose


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 22, 2008)

wow.......fantastic collection!


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, goodness, they're not all my animals. Some are wild, some belong to other people.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

lol..... a bump for more eh!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 23, 2008)

Sdaji, they are great pics thankyou.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

Well guys, here we go. We are into the final stage. I now have all the pics I need and am into the compilation process. I am hoping for a release date of the 1st of August, but the way things are going, I might be able to bring that date forward (this weekend would be great).

That's it for now.


----------



## missllama (Jul 24, 2008)

how will we be able to get it? will it be like a downloadable link?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

It sure will be, I am trialling a couple of online file storage sites. MegaUpload has been suggested. We will see how it works. Most people don't have torrent downloaders, so I am going to try and make it as simple as possible.


----------



## sockbat (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome FNQ can't wait pics look fantastic.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks sockbat. I am going to get a countdown going this arvo. It is getting real close and is starting to turn out really good. Not only pics but an educational program as well.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

IT IS READY!!! GO TO THE FOLLOWING LINK TO DOWNLOAD YOUR COPY NOW!!!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/herpsaver-2008-a-87789#post1203623


----------



## azza74 (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks heaps dude, legend, turned out really good.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome  Great work FNQ_Snake
Turned out really well.... Thanks for doing it


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 31, 2008)

No worries guys. Thanks for enjoying it.


----------



## jaih (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

